# Alice climbing trees



## adjecyca (Nov 5, 2014)

Attacking leaves falling from trees


----------



## cpm (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome photos  

Alice is beautiful!


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

wish i knew how to get mine to walk on a lead like that


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

Your cat is beautiful. I have a tortie named Alice 
Got the inspiration as I was googling cat images and for some reason an image of Alice in Wonderland came up, which is incidentally my favourite Disney film, so it just had to be her name.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

She's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Gorgeous little black cat! Love her name! Her whiskers are white? Seems funny to see white whiskers on an all black cat, my little black cat's whiskers are black, her paw leather is black, even her claws are black!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

She's beautiful! It's a bit surreal seeing a cat on a lead though, I've never seen that before!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

IrishEyes said:


> She's beautiful! It's a bit surreal seeing a cat on a lead though, I've never seen that before!


My cats are always harnessed with a rope lead when I take them out. I think there are quite a few here who do that.


----------



## seasidesunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Alice is an absolutely gorgeous girl - I really love black cats :001_wub:

Can I ask, what sort of lead/harness are you using? Do you ever experience difficulties if she wants to jump fences or do something the lead simply can't accommodate? Xx


----------

